# GT5 = drool...



## ktr (Jul 20, 2007)

http://download.gametrailers.com/gt_vault/t_granturismo5prologue_2_h264.wmv

I think I just wet myself!



and this is GT5 prologue, which is the one coming for free for ps3 users around October (for japan, but should also be for US)...

edit:

Even higher def video http://www.gran-turismo.com/jp/data/movie/20070717_ps_premiere/gt_ps_premiere_2007.wmv , 720p


----------



## pbmaster (Jul 20, 2007)

I'll just have to take your word for it, cause the comp I'm on right now can't play the vid well enough for me to see what's going on. Yes, I know it's a normal .wmv file. Yes, I know it's sad.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 20, 2007)

i think i remember seeing this on a ps3 game preview dvd


----------



## ktr (Jul 20, 2007)

pbmaster said:


> I'll just have to take your word for it, cause the comp I'm on right now can't play the vid well enough for me to see what's going on. Yes, I know it's a normal .wmv file. Yes, I know it's sad.



That's in HD, here is a SD...http://www.gametrailers.com/player/22575.html


----------



## pbmaster (Jul 20, 2007)

DAMN...if I was going to get a PS3, this would be the reason. FYI the vid was still a little laggy lol


----------



## demonbrawn (Jul 20, 2007)

Ahhhhhh... My wife doesn't like it when I lust after anyone... or anyTHING, but her. Well, I just won't tell her about this.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 20, 2007)

pbmaster said:


> DAMN...if I was going to get a PS3, this would be the reason. FYI the vid was still a little laggy lol



the first gran turismo is the reason i got the PS1 so now im starting to think....

and oh yea, the video lagged hard on this POS work computer.


----------



## pbmaster (Jul 20, 2007)

Now you guys don't get jealous after I say this, but right now I'm running a AMD Athlon @ 900 MHz, 320 MB RAM @ 2-2-2-5, and a GeForce FX 5500. TAKE IT


----------



## Gam'ster (Jul 20, 2007)

Holy shit !!!! that looks amazing and i'm in the same boat as ktr......i've just pissed my pants


----------



## Chewy (Jul 20, 2007)

THe new Need for Speed looks promising aswell. I sen it in a game book at the game store when I bought bf2. looks just as good as the  sd link ktr posted I believe. (the hd page wouldnt open for me).


----------



## Seany1212 (Jul 20, 2007)

I see a ferrari , also for some reason my screen whited out at the end of that video . . .


----------



## ktr (Jul 20, 2007)




----------



## Chewy (Jul 20, 2007)

you win lol, it prob will look better than the new Need for Speed and prob a better interface/options.

 I still have my hopes up for Need for Speed pc though lol.

 I really like the black ferrari picture you posted, it dont get any more real than that.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jul 20, 2007)

ktr said:


> http://download.gametrailers.com/gt_vault/t_granturismo5prologue_2_h264.wmv
> 
> I think I just wet myself!
> 
> ...



The Gran Turismo franchise has always been great


----------



## spectre440 (Jul 20, 2007)

nifty.


----------



## mikek75 (Jul 21, 2007)

Fuck me! We've come a long way from Pole Position.....Nice!


----------



## Atech (Jul 21, 2007)

ktr said:


> http://download.gametrailers.com/gt_vault/t_granturismo5prologue_2_h264.wmv


File extension is wmv, yet the file name says it's h.264. Bit of a contradiction there, eh ...


----------



## ktr (Jul 21, 2007)

Atech said:


> File extension is wmv, yet the file name says it's h.264. Bit of a contradiction there, eh ...



i guess... 

perhaps it was re-encoded from a h.264 to reduce file size or something.


----------



## Sky (Jul 21, 2007)

woah! its free? like an online dl? i didnt know that!


----------



## ktr (Jul 21, 2007)

Sky said:


> woah! its free? like an online dl? i didnt know that!



well, people think its free, but again it still open in the air...it has online and all...

http://www.ps3fanboy.com/2007/07/17/gran-turismo-5-prologue-coming-to-japan-in-october/


----------



## anticlutch (Jul 21, 2007)

Wow... if anything is going to make me buy a PS3, it'll be GT5 and MGS4.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Jul 21, 2007)

this is one reason why im saving up my money to get a PS3, and not a better car
although people will probably tell me to go with a car lol
eh, im too much of a gamer to do that


----------



## Wile E (Jul 21, 2007)

I'm really anticipating this title. GT1 was the whole reason I bought ps1, GT3 was the reason I bought ps2, and I just bought ps3 for this (and blu-ray playback).


----------



## Havoc (Jul 21, 2007)

*Rubs eyes* I don't actually believe it. I actually can't believe those screenies are from an actual screen. Find me a fault with that F430 Model or the textures. It's flawless. Wile E, I am with you on this, I bought the PS2 for GT3 too, I never played GT1 though, I just wish I hadnt lost my copy of GT4, sure I completed it but.. I still miss it  I havent yet bought a PS3, and I probably wont be buying this version of GT as it's only the prologue, but I will certainly have it for GT5 Proper.

Holy hell, I have just watched the video. That could be classified as porn in some states. Utter Filth.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 21, 2007)

mikek75 said:


> Fuck me! We've come a long way from Pole Position.....Nice!



haha that made my day!


----------



## Benpi (Jul 23, 2007)

This game looks really nice, but Gran Turismo just isn't fun to play.  You just hug the corners and buy the best gear for your car and you'll win.  I'm more looking forward to Burnout 5.  Motorstorm prob best racing game available now.


----------



## ktr (Jul 23, 2007)

Benpi said:


> This game looks really nice, but Gran Turismo just isn't fun to play.  You just hug the corners and buy the best gear for your car and you'll win.  I'm more looking forward to Burnout 5.  Motorstorm prob best racing game available now.



Of course, more mods mean faster car, therefore means higher chance of winning. And all racing game are about hugging the apex and having the lowest time on the corners with the highest exiting speed.


----------



## Wile E (Jul 23, 2007)

Benpi said:


> This game looks really nice, but Gran Turismo just isn't fun to play.  You just hug the corners and buy the best gear for your car and you'll win.  I'm more looking forward to Burnout 5.  Motorstorm prob best racing game available now.


If you need a challenge, enter your modified street car in a race filled with real race cars. Even if you have a huge hp advantage, it's still a challenging race, in most cases.


----------



## ktr (Jul 24, 2007)

looks like the game also have in car view...







and chances are that there might be motorbikes...


----------



## Agility (Jul 24, 2007)

OMfg those pictures are so real.......however i see some bad AA! Hope there's a pc version. DX10 smells....?


----------



## 3991vhtes (Jul 24, 2007)

dam i will have to get a ps3 just for the sole purpose of playing this game!


----------



## L|NK|N (Jul 24, 2007)

Benpi said:


> This game looks really nice, but Gran Turismo just isn't fun to play.  You just hug the corners and buy the best gear for your car and you'll win.  I'm more looking forward to Burnout 5.  Motorstorm prob best racing game available now.



Yeah but wadda bout head to head online, your 8 second card vs mine!!! SCHWEET!


----------



## rodneyhchef (Jul 24, 2007)

Don't think there will be a PC version unless another bleem comes along. Shame as they would sell very well. It's Pretty much the only game Id buy a ps3 for (GT4 is more or less the only reason I have a PS2) That and perhaps GTA4, but that will be out on the PC.


----------



## Benpi (Jul 24, 2007)

Wile E said:


> If you need a challenge, enter your modified street car in a race filled with real race cars. Even if you have a huge hp advantage, it's still a challenging race, in most cases.



If you need a challenge, try racing a semi against dirtbikes and atvs in motorstorm.  The game is incredibly fun for a racing game.  Gran Turismo is too slow paced.  I loved the game just after watching Fast and the Furious for the first time, but I'm over that phase.

In Gran Turismo, the goal is to drive as efficiently as possible. I do that anyway in real life.  Timing traffic lights is just as fun as playing GT.  Games like motorstorm are even more fun than that.


----------



## technicks (Jul 24, 2007)

i Want A Ps3.  

I'm still in shock btw.


----------



## ktr (Jul 24, 2007)

technicks said:


> i Want A Ps3.
> 
> I'm still in shock btw.



dont die on us, or you wont be able to play gt5


----------



## Wile E (Jul 25, 2007)

Benpi said:


> If you need a challenge, try racing a semi against dirtbikes and atvs in motorstorm.  The game is incredibly fun for a racing game.  Gran Turismo is too slow paced.  I loved the game just after watching Fast and the Furious for the first time, but I'm over that phase.
> 
> In Gran Turismo, the goal is to drive as efficiently as possible. I do that anyway in real life.  Timing traffic lights is just as fun as playing GT.  Games like motorstorm are even more fun than that.


I don't find the arcade style physics of games like motostorm to be anywhere near enjoyable. 

I want realism. I love hitting open track days or the strip in real life, and the GT series is the closest I can get to the track, without actually going. Also, thankfully for me, I was into racing and modifying cars well before the F&F franchise came to be. In fact, I hated the movies.

But none of that really matters I suppose, after all, this is all personal preference, so none of us can actually be wrong.


----------



## ktr (Jul 26, 2007)

some new info http://ps3.ign.com/articles/807/807834p1.html on gt5p...


----------



## Chewy (Jul 26, 2007)

yep I dont think Pro Street is going to be as good as this gameplay or graphic wise.


----------



## Grings (Jul 26, 2007)

Drool indeed, im gonna have to go rob a crack dealer or something


----------



## KennyT772 (Jul 26, 2007)

Thats it, who do i need to kill for $500?


----------



## lemonadesoda (Jul 27, 2007)

Well, i've never owned a console... but GT5 looks very very nice. And since SONY refuse to bring this to the PC platform... not even their VAIO models (LOL)... then I guess, reluctantly, I'm going to be a PS3 owner too.  That game/simulation is too hot to miss.


----------



## ktr (Jul 27, 2007)

GT has always be exclusively for PS...and remain exclusive.


----------



## theonetruewill (Jul 27, 2007)

ktr said:


> looks like the game also have in car view...



Finally! It's the only way I play racing games. The compromise being the bonnet view. Man as said before this is gfx porn. What if someone catches me watching this. As long as I'm not paying for it I;m not a pervert right?


----------



## ktr (Jul 27, 2007)

new screen shots!


----------



## ktr (Jul 27, 2007)

continue...


----------



## ktr (Jul 27, 2007)

and more...


----------



## ktr (Jul 27, 2007)

last set...


----------



## Chewy (Jul 27, 2007)

sweet, I wish they added a rear view showing the back of that Ferrari with the engine tis pimp. Very nice in car view too.


----------



## newconroer (Jul 27, 2007)

And another photo imaging game FTW!


There's something nice about being able to TELL that a game is a game. I don't care after a while, how the car(s) looks from the outside. The only time I'll be seeing that is in a replay anyhow. Otherwise, I'm in the cockpit (and finally, GT with cockpits!) trying to RACE. 

As long as I can make out, what type/which car is behind me, from my rearview or side mirrors, then the graphics are good enough 

If I can see the FORD emblem, I'd better step on it!


----------



## Chewy (Jul 27, 2007)

yep its better to drive in the cockpit in Grand Turismo, I liked NFS MostWanted from an outside view.. maybe its the roads in that game or just me 

  humm to console or not to console lol, to bad I cant afford a ps3 and the 8900gts/x.


----------



## Havoc (Jul 27, 2007)

*saves all the images to the 'secret' folder on his PC...

Damn, this game is gonna rock.


----------



## Vincy Boy (Jul 27, 2007)

I bought PS1 for Gran Turismo 2. I bought PS2 for Gran Turismo 3 but never got my hands on GT4. As much as I am not a fan of sony I see this trend continuing so I will own a PS3 after all.  I just have no choice but to get me some with this kind of porno all up in my face. Kazunori Yamauchi


----------



## Havoc (Jul 27, 2007)

He is the second coming lol


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jul 27, 2007)

Agility said:


> OMfg those pictures are so real.......however i see some bad AA! Hope there's a pc version. DX10 smells....?



It will never hit the PC, its owned by SONY.


----------



## Wile E (Jul 28, 2007)

I actually don't like the in cockpit view. In video games it's too limited. In real life you can look further down the track, and off to your sides. Believe it or not, the "behind the car" view gives you a much better representation of what you'll see in real life. (Well, minus the car being in view. lol)


----------



## Chewy (Jul 28, 2007)

In Grand Turismo 1&2 I got more into it with in car view, I found it let me cut closer to things too that I would normally end up hitting if I got that close.

 I get what you mean by limited but in grand turismo its a race thats always on a track, so if there was a split in the road or something you would see it with enough time to take it even if your in the car.


----------



## Sky (Jul 28, 2007)

i always switch between views so i can see my car and in first person for the realism =)


----------



## rodneyhchef (Jul 28, 2007)

In GT 1&2 I always used external camera but 3&4 I found I had to use the internal camera. The camera options on 3&4 were terttible IMO, 1&2 had much more diversity (wide angle, further away from the car, etc) I think me learning to drive around the time inbetween 2 and 3 might have made a difference, but if I go back to 1&2 I still prefer the external camera.


----------



## ktr (Aug 4, 2007)

new interview, a lot of info!

http://gamers-creed.com/?p=216.


----------



## Zero Cool (Aug 4, 2007)

and thats why you should buy PS3 instead of XBOX


----------



## ktr (Aug 5, 2007)

there was a jap interview on one of the devs, so here are the translated keypts...

Key points from the interview:

# The game that could be released on 10/24/2007 to coincide with the 2007 Tokyo Motor Show. Being that this years Tokyo Motor Show will be "revolutionary" for Japanese automakers debuting their brand new sports cars.

# Various new online features will be announced and the game will be playable at the Leipzig show this month

# GT:HD Concept will be removed from the PSN network when Prolouge is released

# GT Prolouge will be Home compatible

# There will be a "My Page" screen selectable from the title. Having given the online race component a lot of thought, the "My Page" will store your friends list, even calender, ranking etc. The online component will try to build an online community like social networking sites like "My Space", "Mixi" (Japanese MySpace equivalent)

# While the game is called "Grand Turisimo Prologue" it will be less like an arcade mode but closer to a simplified version of "Grand Turismo Mode" in the other GT games; making money, buying cars, etc.

# It will be a Grand Turismo "World". In the final version they would like to have people be able to walk around a town and look at cars. They will creating each detail of the city as well as the car. Other then Tokyo they will have scenic views like natural environments as well.

# GTrologue will have 40 cars and 4 race tracks (8 different configurations). Including tracks not seen before.

# When asked about downloadable content, he responds "now right now, but likely later on". When asked if the "Grand Turismo Award" winners from the 2006 SEMA shown in Las Vegas will be available; tuned 1960 Corvette and HKS CT230R Yamauchi responds, "I think one of the them. "

# Cockpit view will be available. If you are using the steering wheel you can look around in the cockpit using the d-pad. For instance, it the Ferrari F430 you can appreciate the shine off the carbon fiber and the quality of the black leather seats. You can tell the quality difference in the leather of the Ferrari versus other cars.

# In Grand Turismo 5 you will be able to fully customize the interior.

# Depending on which car you drive your clothing will be different. Different helmet designs and other details that relate to the car manufacter.

#There will be 16-cars on track for a full grid race. At present they are trying to figure out how many people can play against each other simultaneously online. For online, that number may shrink to 12.

# B-spec Mode is planned for GT5, it is unclear if it will make GTP.

# Grand Turismo Prologue save data will be usable in Grand Turismo 5; including any money you earn in GT will be transfered to GT5.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Aug 6, 2007)

Alright! I seriously can't wait to see the final product!
And it seems like there are going to be different versions?...
Or am i just reading wrong?


----------



## ktr (Aug 6, 2007)

Well there is your GT5 Prologue, and then the GT5. GT5 prologue is like a early sneak peak to gt5, because GT5 is gonna take some time to be finished, and Poly wanted to treat its fans (so that we dont get crazy) with a quite fully functional demo.


----------



## Metal-Head (Aug 6, 2007)

pbmaster said:


> DAMN...if I was going to get a PS3, this would be the reason.



Yes... and MGS:4


----------



## pbmaster (Aug 6, 2007)

Ah yes...Metal Gear Solid 4. I loved playing all of the Metal Gear series...one of the greatest series for Playstation I do believe.


----------



## affinity0 (Aug 6, 2007)

but i dont want to buy a PS3


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Aug 6, 2007)

lol i may buy a ps3 in a few weeks, when i actually get some money together...
wow i have money problems lol
i can never seem to have some spare change layin around...


----------



## ktr (Aug 14, 2007)

GT: Mobile still in development and is coming before gt5 for the ps3. 

http://gamers-creed.com/?p=340#more-340

Kinda makes you wonder want features are they gonna integrate from each other....hmm...


----------



## ktr (Aug 23, 2007)

New screenies!


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Aug 23, 2007)

....I love you ktr....... and I love this game


----------



## anticlutch (Aug 23, 2007)

Holy crap. Those cars look NIIIIIIIIIICE....


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Aug 23, 2007)

Now THATS a video game for the console!


----------



## ktr (Aug 23, 2007)

New HD trailer fresh from leipzig... http://www.gran-turismo.com/jp/data/movie/20070823_leipzig/gt5p_leipzig_2007.wmv


----------



## lemonadesoda (Aug 23, 2007)

nice nice nice


----------



## 3991vhtes (Aug 24, 2007)

dam that game looks sweet better every time i see the screenies! *sets this page as homepage*


----------



## lemonadesoda (Aug 25, 2007)

Now what I want is a PS3 cell thingy PCIe extension card, so I can run these beauty on my PC, not some sort of AGEIA muck.


----------



## ktr (Aug 26, 2007)

Some good news....

Gt5P is confirmed to be FREE! under psn... http://www.psu.com/Gran-Turismo-5-Prologue-will-be-free-News--a1105-p0.php

Bad news, not confirmed for US release (which is sad, but just make a EU or JP account )


also there is a bunch of vids on gametrailers...: http://www.gametrailers.com/game/5158.html?sort=date


----------



## v-zero (Aug 27, 2007)

I'm surprised how close they are getting to looking as good as PGR3, considering how underpowered the PS3 is. I'll probably pick this one up.


----------



## anticlutch (Aug 27, 2007)

PS3 underpowered? PS3 is more powerful than the 360...


----------



## ktr (Aug 28, 2007)

http://www.ps3fanboy.com/2007/08/27/valve-devs-imply-the-near-limitless-potential-of-ps3/

ps3 has near limitless potential according to valve.


----------



## surfsk8snow.jah (Aug 28, 2007)

dude, insane. Like everyone else, this makes me contemplate a ps3... danGIT haha


----------



## ktr (Aug 30, 2007)

a new press release from SCE Europe...wooopie!



> Start your engines for Gran TurismoTM5 Prologue
> 
> New prequel an early taste of Gran Turismo 5 for PLAYSTATION®3 - A taste of Gran Turismo 5 for PLAYSTATION®3 is here at the end of this year - Up to 16-player online racing on PLAYSTATION®Network - a Gran Turismo first! - Over 40 dream cars, High Definition graphics, new physics engine... and a TV channel
> 
> ...


----------



## tater (Sep 3, 2007)

its crazy how real those cars look


----------



## Zero Cool (Sep 3, 2007)

v-zero said:


> I'm surprised how close they are getting to looking as good as PGR3, considering how underpowered the PS3 is. I'll probably pick this one up.



lmao! noob


----------



## anticlutch (Sep 3, 2007)

Ignorance is bliss


----------



## Chewy (Sep 3, 2007)

ps3 underpowered  omg

 and I think this looks better than pgr3.. just look at the 5, 6, 7th picture on page one.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Sep 4, 2007)

haha the ps3 is definitely not under powered 
and pgr3 is not gonna be as good as this!


----------



## Exceededgoku (Sep 4, 2007)

I saw this and I thought that the textures on everything was poor except the cars (which is all that matters right?) and the in car cam isn't as good as I had hoped... Overall I think this video slightly put me off the game since I could clearly see the flaws sticking out (this has happened to me with every GT release after GT3 - legend game of the century!). Graphics are definitely better (on the cars!) in this game than in PGR3 but I expected that much at least... PGR4  should level the playing field somewhat, which I will also get!


----------



## surfsk8snow.jah (Sep 5, 2007)

For anyone that played it cuz I never did, how did Forza stack up against Gran Turismo? I heard a lot of people liked Forza. & Was Forza 2 really much of an improvement (it didn't look like in from previews)?


----------



## ktr (Sep 5, 2007)

surfsk8snow.jah said:


> For anyone that played it cuz I never did, how did Forza stack up against Gran Turismo? I heard a lot of people liked Forza. & Was Forza 2 really much of an improvement (it didn't look like in from previews)?



forza is like nerfed GT, with bunch of driving assistants and easier handling, also with nerfed damage.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Sep 6, 2007)

GT has more cars. And to me, Forza wasn't anything special, just had damage. woooo lol


----------



## surfsk8snow.jah (Sep 6, 2007)

I wouldn't mind seeing damage, and part specific - affects your cars performance based on where you hit/ what gets rocked - in GT though, that'd be sick. 
Good to know I didn't miss anything with Forza


----------



## Wile E (Sep 6, 2007)

The only advantage I see Forza having, is the engine swap options. I would really like to see that in GT5.


----------



## ktr (Sep 6, 2007)

Wile E said:


> The only advantage I see Forza having, is the engine swap options. I would really like to see that in GT5.



yea, that was an awesome feature. Taking a puny porches, and slapping a +700bhp 911 turbo engine was sweet.


----------



## ktr (Sep 19, 2007)

Time to revive this beut of a thread....

so latest news is...



> GT5 Prologue
> - release Dec 13
> - demo version from Oct 20
> - mysterious disguised GT-R will be driveable in the demo version
> ...




so get those JAP psn accounts ready!!!


----------



## ktr (Sep 20, 2007)

new images...


----------



## Zero Cool (Sep 20, 2007)

holy shit


----------



## pt (Sep 20, 2007)

Zero Cool said:


> holy shit



agreed
will it be avaiable for pc?


----------



## Helvetica (Sep 20, 2007)

Those graphics are good, but the game just won't be fun to play.  You want a fun racing game, play Motorstorm.


----------



## ktr (Sep 20, 2007)

Helvetica said:


> Those graphics are good, but the game just won't be fun to play.  You want a fun racing game, play Motorstorm.



that's the stupidest shit i have read so far this month...


----------



## surfsk8snow.jah (Sep 20, 2007)

ktr said:


> that's the stupidest shit i have read so far this month...



Agreed... 

Those screens look amazing. I like how they added the bumper diapers for the skyline. Hah.


----------



## ktr (Sep 22, 2007)

new old trailer 

http://www.gran-turismo.com/jp/data/movie/20070920_tgs/gt5p_tgs_2007.wmv


----------



## Chewy (Sep 22, 2007)

Helvetica said:


> Those graphics are good, but the game just won't be fun to play.  You want a fun racing game, play Motorstorm.



 This from a guy who knows nothign of Grand Turismo, sorry had to say it.. Grad Turismo 1 & 2 is all I know of the series/played and it still beats most racing games in gameplay! (atleast ones that Ive played, eg. NFS-MW).


----------



## Chewy (Oct 11, 2007)

BUMP! whens this being released again?  I dont think Pro Street will have widescreen support.. as its EA...  If I didnt just blow all my $$ on a case and mobo, I would buy this ps3 Im looking at in the Bargain hunter asap.


----------



## ktr (Oct 11, 2007)

http://www.gran-turismo.com/en/gt5p/


----------



## Chewy (Oct 11, 2007)

upon further looking it seems like we still have a long wait  

"According to Yamauchi, Sony is giving them as much time as they need to perfect Gran Turismo 5. Due to this, the developer shared that the soonest the title would be released is Spring 2008"


----------



## ktr (Oct 20, 2007)

So guess what fellas...GT5P DEMO IS OUT ON JPN PSN!!!

here is how to make an accout: http://www.japanesepsn.com/

I am dling it right now!

Woot!


----------



## happita (Oct 20, 2007)

I was a huge fan of GT2 for PS1, haven't played any of the other installments of the game.
The game really does look amazing though.


----------



## ktr (Oct 20, 2007)

I just played the demo, and it is fantastic. The AI is really good this time around.


----------



## ktr (Oct 22, 2007)

New screenies, also new official Prologue site: http://www.gran-turismo.com/gt5p/index_en.html


----------



## Woah Mama! (Oct 22, 2007)

LMAO, I still see textures from GT2 in those first screenshots. Graphics don't look too much more then what GT4 offered aside from more definition and increased car model details.

 Trust me, I've played and finished every Gran Turismo ever released, so you can't say "You don't know shit about Gran Turismo". But I'm just not too excited about this one. If I can't beat up and T-bone a hot pink Civic hatchback with a flat black Hemi `Cuda then count me out.


----------



## ktr (Oct 22, 2007)

Woah Mama! said:


> LMAO, I still see textures from GT2 in those first screenshots. Graphics don't look too much more then what GT4 offered aside from more definition and increased car model details.
> 
> Trust me, I've played and finished every Gran Turismo ever released, so you can't say "You don't know shit about Gran Turismo". But I'm just not too excited about this one. If I can't beat up and T-bone a hot pink Civic hatchback with a flat black Hemi `Cuda then count me out.



Where do you see GT2 textures. I am currently playing the demo, and I dont see crappy textures. 

And regarding the civic vs. cuda, it's all about power to weight ratio and gear ratios.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 22, 2007)

i am very excited for this game. perhaps gt5 will help boost ps3 sales. i cant wait to get a ps3.


----------



## lemonadesoda (Oct 22, 2007)

Easy Rhino said:


> i am very excited for this game. perhaps gt5 will help boost ps3 sales. i cant wait to get a ps3.


I think so. GT5 would probably be the SINGLE reason for me to get a PS3. After all, I have a decent PC, why would I want a PS3? 

But I'd like GT5 to have a game-feature like NFS:Hot Pursuit. Plus a greater variety of circuits; not just racetracks, e-g- some mountainous twisty roads, and/or motorway stretches with correct/incorrect turnoffs, and/or city country or racetracks with alternate routes, with police AI etc. Makes a lot more fun to have, say, 1 or 2 real players, and 1 or 2 AI players.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 22, 2007)

lemonadesoda said:


> I think so. GT5 would probably be the SINGLE reason for me to get a PS3. After all, I have a decent PC, why would I want a PS3?
> 
> But I'd like GT5 to have a game-feature like NFS:Hot Pursuit. Plus a greater variety of circuits; not just racetracks, e-g- some mountainous twisty roads, and/or motorway stretches with correct/incorrect turnoffs, and/or city country or racetracks with alternate routes, with police AI etc. Makes a lot more fun to have, say, 1 or 2 real players, and 1 or 2 AI players.



yea a hot pursuit type mode would be a lot of fun with gt5. i remember playing hot pursuit years ago and loving it!!


----------



## Woah Mama! (Oct 22, 2007)

ktr said:


> Where do you see GT2 textures. I am currently playing the demo, and I dont see crappy textures.



 Most of the terrain and the track walls look like very defined and reworked GT2 textures, but I guess that happens in a few games.



ktr said:


> And regarding the civic vs. cuda, it's all about power to weight ratio and gear ratios.



 Huh? Sorry man, didn't think that taking advantage of the real-time damage that is finally here (took them not enough) was to do with gearing. I thought more like playing LAN with my mate, lining up a hot pink EK Civic hatchback with a tree/pole/end of guard rail and t-boning it at about 250km/h in a `Cuda, ie.. fun.

 Honestly I've not liked Gran Tursimo since the first or second releases. I don't much care for the graphics, especially in a simulator. I still much prefer the physics and handling in the original GT then what I had to deal with in GT4.


----------



## anticlutch (Oct 22, 2007)

lemonadesoda said:


> I think so. GT5 would probably be the SINGLE reason for me to get a PS3. After all, I have a decent PC, why would I want a PS3?
> 
> But I'd like GT5 to have a game-feature like NFS:Hot Pursuit. Plus a greater variety of circuits; not just racetracks, e-g- some mountainous twisty roads, and/or motorway stretches with correct/incorrect turnoffs, and/or city country or racetracks with alternate routes, with police AI etc. Makes a lot more fun to have, say, 1 or 2 real players, and 1 or 2 AI players.



Honestly I think that they should have incorporated something like that into GT5... racing on a track is a lot of fun but racing on a mountainous road (i.e. canyon racing) would be awesome. The police idea wouldn't really fit into the theme though since the GT series is about accurately portraying real cars on real roads and not being chased through streets by cops (i.e. the NFS series).


----------



## lemonadesoda (Oct 23, 2007)

Easy Rhino said:
			
		

> Location: right behind you...



You mean, I'm in the lead? LOL ;P


----------



## lemonadesoda (Oct 23, 2007)

anticlutch said:


> GT series is about accurately portraying real cars on real roads and not being chased through streets by cops (i.e. the NFS series).


OK, so how about DRIVING the cop car, chasing speedsters through oncoming traffic. Hollywood style. LOL


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 23, 2007)

lemonadesoda said:


> You mean, I'm in the lead? LOL ;P



haha


----------



## lemonadesoda (Oct 23, 2007)

Consider yourself overtaken...


----------



## ktr (Oct 23, 2007)

Woah Mama! said:


> Most of the terrain and the track walls look like very defined and reworked GT2 textures, but I guess that happens in a few games.



I hope you are playing the demo, for in those pics, the textures do look a bit 2D, but in game it is all 3D! The grass stands up, the walls have budges and bevel-ments, looks great!


----------



## grunt_408 (Oct 23, 2007)

those pics just made me spill my beer!


----------



## Wile E (Oct 23, 2007)

Woah Mama! said:


> Honestly I've not liked Gran Tursimo since the first or second releases. I don't much care for the graphics, especially in a simulator. I still much prefer the physics and handling in the original GT then what I had to deal with in GT4.


So you prefer a less realistic simulation is what you are saying?


----------



## grunt_408 (Oct 23, 2007)

I just spent a grand on a new rig..... I could have graphics like that hmmm... Its tempting but I will stay with my PC's. I hope it wont be long and we will be getting same performance on PC.


----------



## Woah Mama! (Oct 23, 2007)

KTR - No I'm not, I've decided to stop wasting money with consoles and PCs and just stick to wasting money on PCs. Of course they look 2D, I don't have my funky glasses on 




 Wile E - No, I didn't say that. Live for Speed has very below par graphics in reality but nobody cares. If you are into your simulations, you know that LFS is pretty much the most correctly done one released. I still feel the urge to play GT or GT2 then I do to play GT3 or GT4. If I want realism I go out and drive my car though.


----------



## ktr (Oct 24, 2007)

The grass is crazy, it reacts by cars just passing by it...moves by air.

Also in the latest and greatest GT news...

Prologue is finally confirmed for NA, and coming early '08.

Secondly, If you are playing the Japanese's demo (i am), then you might notice that the gt-r prototype has finally been replaced with the final GT-R (with fully functioning interior). Also the Toyota/Lexus IS-F is unlocked, the Mazda6 is unlocked, and the subaru wrx sti has been unveiled. 

and Finally, the biggest news is this... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TOPGEAR is coming to GT! in other words, we gonna get 40+ episodes of classic TG episodes, and also the TG Test Track!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 24, 2007)

i have never owned a console nor have i ever upgraded my pc to play 1 specific game. by christmas i will buy the ps3 for this 1 game. amazing.


----------



## ktr (Nov 5, 2007)

new video: 

http://www.gran-turismo.com/jp/movie/d1384.html

Ferrari on Daytona speed way. The AI looks much improved then the prologue demo.

edit: fixed the dead link.


----------



## Lopez0101 (Nov 5, 2007)

Cars are too shiny, specially if you're racing in that big of a group, won't be clean for too long racing in that. The interiors are awesome, now it stands to see if they add any amount of damage modeling (Not holding my fingers) or physics that don't float *Cough*GT4*cough*.

I don't know if it's just me but I just didn't like the way cars felt or drove in GT4, just didn't feel right to me. That or I'd been playing too much Forza at the time and the games are that different driving wise.


----------



## ktr (Nov 5, 2007)

GT4 felt a little iffy. I think when you have so many cars, a lot of them blend together.


----------



## Lopez0101 (Nov 5, 2007)

Though when I think back to it the GT4 games have all been a little floaty. The rally racing in GT2 definitely comes to mind as a perfect example. The cars just felt a bit heavier and felt like that actually had grip on the road.


----------



## OrbitzXT (Nov 5, 2007)

Thems nice graphics =)


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 5, 2007)

those graphics are amazing. i cant wait to play!


----------

